# أجهزة قياس الكثافة العظمية Densitometers



## وسام حاج (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم:
فيمايلي ملف عن أجهزة قياس كثافة العظام و هو بصيغة pdf الا انه لن يعمل الا على برنامج acrobat reader v3.01 حصرا كما يجب تأخير تاريخ الحاسب الى ما قبل العام 2000
و لكن يمكن تشغيل الملف على برنامج acrobat reader v6 وذلك بعد القيام بنسخ الملف الثاني المرفق xpire.api الى مجلد plugins في برنامج
acrobat reader v6 me أي بشكل افتراضي الى الموقع
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0 ME\Reader\plug_ins
كما يجب تأخير تاريخ الحاسب الى ما قبل العام 2000
نرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Biomedical (24 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم وسام ،

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على حرصك على المشاركة معنا في هذا المنتدى ، كما تعلم أن مصدر هذه المعلومات هو Ecri ، أما السبب في صعوبة فتح هذه الملفات فيرجع إلى أن Cd الذي بحوزتك قديم نسبيا .

قمت بطلب نفس ال Cd من أحد الأخوان وقام بتأمينه مشكورا ، يحتوي الاصدار الجديد على معلومات محدثة ومقارنات للعديد من الأجهزة الطبية الجديدة ، كما أن عملية فتح الملفات سهلة ولا تحتاج إلى أي برامج قديمة أو تعديلات .

أتمنى لو كان بإمكاني إيصال نسخة من ال Cd إلى جميع الأعضاء ، ولكن سأحاول طرح بعض أهم المواضيع حسب السعة المتاحة في المنتدى .

وبما أنك كنت سباقا في طرح الفكرة وقمت بطرح عدد من المشاركات من نفس المصدر فإني على استعداد تام بالتعاون معك فيما يخدم مصلحة المنتدى .

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في عمل الخير .

تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## eng_mohand (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Biomedical (8 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي العزيز وسام ،

إذا سمحت لي طبعا، أحببت أن أضيف الملف المحدث لنفس الجهاز، ويمكن استعراضه بكل سهولة ، كما أنه يحتوي على معلومات إضافيه ومنقحه .

أشكرك مرة أخرى على اختيارك للموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## shakomako (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات


----------



## المسلم84 (22 فبراير 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذه المشاركات....

وبإنتظار المزيد إن شاء الله....


----------



## engmontaha (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## loly (13 أبريل 2011)

ياريت ياشباب تساعدوني بارسال المعلومات باللغة العربية وبالسرعة القصوى


----------

